# Bees foraging heavily on my lacebark elm



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds great! I need to look around for this tree. I wonder if it will do well in my area?


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

All elms are honeydew plants for bees. When there is not much else for them they make "dew" with honeydew instead of nectar.


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

It has been two weeks or more of heavy foraging still. It appears to me that most honey bees are gathering pollen-light yellow- than filling their crops-at least that is what is on the bees and what returning foragers are carrying. I inspected closely for ants or aphids which would yeild the honeydew and have not seen any. The bees are in the remaining bloosoms from sunrise to sunset even on cool (60F) evenings. I will check colonies soon for fresh incoming nectar (or honeydew), but doubt it...it is very dry here and mainly goldenrod which the bees work here (central ILLINOIS) infrequently-unless it is stiff goldenrod which we don't have close by until I can find some seed to plant. Frost aster is just beginning to bloom here.


----------



## ZZZnature (Jul 17, 2008)

kspruiet said:


> It happens every year at this time...I walk out in the yard and hear what must be a swarm. Honey bees were all over my lacebark elm tree (Ulmus parvifolius). This is happening at a time of the season when there isn't alot out there for them here in central Illinois. Pollen for sure and possibly nectar. This is a nice tree, not like other elms, dropping branches with every wind. Definitely collecting seed this year for propagation. That is how I started this one years ago.


Would you be willing to share some of the seeds? I would like to plant some.

Thanks


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

The honey bees pollinated well and the tree is loaded with small seeds. They are still green, but I intend to collect when they ripen.


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

I am interested in your lacebark elm seeds. Please let me know when you have collected your seeds. 
Thanks, Henry


----------



## John67x (Sep 26, 2010)

I would also be interested if you have seed available.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Can you post a picture of how the bees are foraging on this tree??


----------

